# WW2 Warplanes water dipping



## LeE ss13 (Apr 10, 2006)

Guys ....

I'm new to this Forum and usually hang out on the HotBoat Forums, but loving WW2 planes, I was wondering what plane was in this video?

http://www.flightzone.co.za/media/harvards.wmv


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess the word *Harvards*.wmv didnt mean anything to u huh???


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2006)

I have seen pictures of this before, but not video. And yes, they are Harvards, or T-6 Texans. Harvard is the British designation for the North American T-6.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey, that's pretty wild! 
Not to mention extremely dangerous.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2006)

Agreed NS, not much room for error there...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2006)

How about this crazy bastard. There's a whole video of guys doing this - it's in Alaska. The aircraft is a Super Cub...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSGjJJDTquQ_


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

He's either very talented, or completely retarded.... I go with the latter....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

dude, thats video is almost as dumb as I am


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, that is pretty wild. I don't think it would take much to put your nose in the drink...


----------



## zerum (Jun 5, 2006)

This is what happend when you go too low:
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1ycBBGz3Hw_


----------



## TankHunter (Jul 23, 2006)

ok guys i will shed some light here... the first video is the southafrican aerobatic team flying T-6 texans... they first lock up the wheel breaks and then hydroplane on teh water...bush pilots do this when there is not really enough space to make a standard roll out... the last video is of an amphibous plane who was having gear problems... he decided to land on the water with his gear down rather land on cement with his gear up... he is so happy to survive it that at the end he actually gets out onto the float and happly paddles his plane.... enjoy all


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Its like the bluebird trying to break the water speed record, it flipped over and sank


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2007)

That looks like a real quick way to die!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2007)

Not unless you really know what you're doing....


----------

